Ask HN: Is it safe to post pictures of my kids on social media? - nvr219
======
blastbeat
Depends on your definition of "safe" and "social media". I would certainly not
post pictures of myself to Facebook/Instagram, let alone flaunting my kids.

------
moviuro
Discussed not 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19442514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19442514)

------
oregontechninja
Easy: no

~~~
HNLurker2
Yes don't. Reminds me of this SATIRE article. But please don't :
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R0nnU71ggro](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R0nnU71ggro)

Edit; Hahaha it's true

------
DoreenMichele
Nope.

